
Satoshi Kon and Why Love Is All You Need: Episode 1 – Perfect Blue - jeanlucas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XGYr9_BiEU
======
jeanlucas
It's not technical, but I just really liked this video insights in such a good
movie.

